# Is ADY same as ABA?



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi fellow dubheads, I have just purchased a (May) 95 mk3 GTI 8V with the engine code ADY. Is this engine the same as an ABA? And is it OBD1? I can't seem to find much info on this code, Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

pics please.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (independent77)*

multiport with Simos injection is all I gotz. Oh yeah, 85 kW.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

IIRC, it is the same bottom end (236mm deck, compression, etc., etc.) but it has counterflow top end.
It has the same power output from the factory (well, that's what I have read).


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

The car and engine in question, doesn't seem to be much info anywhere? Just says 85kw ADY code on log book, will have a good look over it when it stops raining, not had it long.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Oh yeah, I bought the car with the money I got from the MR2T engine (in the background), £500 with FSH every 12k, bargain! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

that is an 8v counterflow. it is before the aba. not sure if the bottom end is the same but the head is not. 
it looks like a mk2 engine stuffed in a mk3 bay...










_Modified by VDUBIN at 7:44 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (VDUBIN)*

Is that the same motor that comes in the North American Golf CL ? 1.8L 8v?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (VDUBIN)*

Cool! Thanks for the pic, had me double take at your wiper arms and master cyl. location.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Thanks for the info guys keep it comin. It's a UK mk3 GTI 2.0 8v for those who were asking. Its a bit slow for my liking, all my other cars have over 200 brake so have been pricing up a T3/T4 57 trim, Bosch 475cc, Megasquirt (REALLY wanna try this out!) etc. and turning it into a sleeper over Christmas. I was originally looking at the vr6T or 16vT route so not to up on 8v info. Do the 8vT mani's fit the counterflow , is the mani diff to x flow? Ive heard the flanges on the US manifolds are too near the brake setup, does this apply here? My mates an awesome welder but he's not cheap and he's always v busy so as much bolt on as poss is better. I'm loving the amount of room I have to work with though as ive just stripped the mr2t, what a squeeze!! Some more pics 4 u.
















In good company!








XXXL car cover on its way for the beast so I can work on the Golf during the British winter in the garage.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

put a 16v head on there, it will lower the compression for the turbo, add a lot more flow with the muilti valve setup and free up a ton of room bhind the motor since its crossflow. Get an ABF head and have a look at the 16v ABA thread in the hybrid forum.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (all-starr-me)*

Nice one, so the engine is basically the same as an ABA but with the counterflow head? High boost = ady rods+pistons, abf head, belts, int shaft etc, nice long thread to read through. Is it 8:1 comp doing it that way? This simos inj is the digi1 isnt it? (pre 96), so suitable for boost? I suppose I could always get megasquirt tho.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_Is that the same motor that comes in the North American Golf CL ? 1.8L 8v?

Those CL 1.8L use a carb, his ADY is fuel injected.
This engine is the same bottom end spec as our ABA, just counterflow...
it has the same power and torque rating as the ABA, 85kw = 115hp +/-
It's a pretty cool set up though, for what it is...


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (all-starr-me)*

Thanks for pointing us in the right direction all-starr, how many times was the same question asked!? Ignore what I said earlier, ive read it now. 16vT it is, ive got quite a good base there for a high HP sleeper project haven't I? Will get my first Megasquirt for it methinks and see what thats like http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Those CL 1.8L use a carb, his ADY is fuel injected.


???
actually the CL is uses a SinglePoint injection, with motronic ignition.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (independent77)*

Yep, would you accept my answer if I had said TBI rather than carb?








I still refer to items with fuel feeds to base/body, over the intake manifold with the fuel being dispersed via plenum, as a carb. Yes, two totally different things, just when I see a 4 butterfly TBI off a Vortech Engine or something I still call the stupid thing a carb, because that's what it looks like. It's just an old/bad habit. 
So, back to where we were before but without my 1/2 ass term...
the ADY is still not the same as the CL 1.8l engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (billyVR6)*

Does the ADY use Digi?, or Motronic?
is there a Crankposition sensor?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (independent77)*

I honestly never bothered to check into all that. I was just looking at the pistons, found some claiming 10.5:1 factory, but the more I looked I think it is just inconsistent data just like the ABA ratio. For conversation sake and just looking around, the ADY has a crank sensor, the 2E does not.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 5:22 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (billyVR6)*

so... its quite possible that the ABA and the ADY share the same block...
do you have any bore/stroke numbers for your setup?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_....do you have any bore/stroke numbers for your setup?

Me, or the op with the ADY engine?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (billyVR6)*

ady.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (independent77)*

Can't really find much info on this engine code. From what I can gather it is the same as ABA, 82.5 x 92.8 1984cc with just a different head. It does have a crank position sensor. Will be looking over it all when its in the garage in a week or 2 coz its -2*C here so covered in ice


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

i find it hard to find info on the uk based engine too mate.. im currently looking to run a mk2 early gti cam, a chip, decat, deramped tb and a filter, maybe get a mk4 exhaust manifold as they are meant to flow better... but apart from that i dont think ill be looking anything down the lines of tb's or FI yet


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (ac_morris)*

Yeah VW have a habit of renaming the same engine lots of times, lol. My dad got me into them when i was 10 by buying a new mk2, modding it, then mk3 etc, that were 18 years ago so gonna bypass NA tuning this motor and go straight to big bhp FI. Have to, after tunin Japanese motors for a few years and coming back to the best cars ive owned. So much better now with the net than ages ago for cheap parts, more info too. 
I was hoping people had info on their etka's and what have u for this engine so best bet is to ask on forums for info. I could have got all the parts for a vr6 conversion for £500 with a FSH 112k engine in good nick but ive been wanting to do a t3/4 + MS conversion for a while now and this engine is a peach. 
Swansea lad eh? Had a great summer a few years back drivin around there and Cardiff. I remember driving along, is it called "the strip"? in Mumbles in a tuned A3 in 30 degree heat, bliss.


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

mumbles... stop it...im from swansea but im currently in the raf serving in afganistan so its killing me!!
i love the ms route too but i fancy a charger for the time being and seeing where i can go with that!! but ...
ive just bought a house with the missus so the chances of getting ms and a charger are quite slim at the moment.
I love Japanese too.. i wouldnt mind a little s13 as a toy esp on the old deserted runways at brize haha..


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Is mumbles not in swansea? I was doing about 2000 miles a week around the welsh coast and cornwall so it all blended into 1. I class Cardiff as being next to Swansea pretty much, lol, might upset a few people there!


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah mumbles is down "gower"
i take it you surf then if you were heading down cornwall..
Mumbles is my safe haven... used to spend days down there, used to have a caravan down gower too haha...
cardiff/swansea is as rivalled as wales/england or canada/america haha
soooo hows the car running anyways.. i got lots planned but the cost of the house is killing me haha


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

try club gti forum.they helped me when i was looking for info on my 2e motor.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wow, what a weird car
4 door GTI with a counter flow 2.0 and 5 lug suspension
my mind is blown


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (ac_morris)*

Nah don't surf, was buying a lot of property along the coast, it was always 30 deg+ though, got past Birmingham and the sun always came out. Bout the only good sunny summer we've had in a few years, so glad I spent it driving round seaside resorts.
I always try all the forums, cheers lads. I'm just finishing breaking my Mr2 up and selling bits off, ive only driven about 20 miles in the Golf, prob wont get it on the road till next year when ive done the conversion. I'll be trying to do it completely in a 6-8 week timescale, starting in Jan, just wondering whether some of my MR2 bits will fit (adapt the fuel rail maybe?, exhaust? hmm maybe not).
















Should I fit my spoiler to the golf?







Only joking.


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

ohh right... come out to afgan with me in may... ill show you hot haha... 
i cant wait to see how this conv works out.. im thinking of the old mini eaton charger but at the moment i think i might be moving up to boro' so the chances of me staying on four wheels is slim.. might end up back on 2 to get me home a bit quicker during rush hr!!!
keep us updated mate!


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (ac_morris)*

Can't wait to get going myself! My housemates bought 21 guitar amps and 14 boxes of records from a shop that was closing down, ive got 2 bedrooms full of MR2 parts im selling too, otherwise i'd have bought it all already, no room, bollox!








Good news is all these bits are selling like hot cakes so I should be able to buy most/all of it around mid Jan. The Japanese bits are quite expensive, just sold my standard intercooler and for £25 more I can get a brand new 450hp one for this! Crazy. I've decided to put it on the road and had lots of people trying to get me to race them so its definitely the right car for a sleeper. I must be serious as ive had 2 offers for more than I paid for it and said no.







MOT runs out mid Jan so it'll be transforming then. Im starting a new thread now on it to give me a kick up the a**e.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Is ADY same as ABA? (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

That is whats called, a MONOTRONIC engine management setup...


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

The UK 8/16v mk3 has what we call a digifant set up whereas the older mk2's used k-jetronic/ke-jetronic. The digifant is a derision of the Bosch L-Jet that uses an airflow sensor with moveable vain and the injectors are electro-magnet/solenoid actuated for intermittent pulses. I'm after a v3 Megasquirt though and run everything from that as ive never used it before and it looks good for the price, should be fun mapping it on the road!


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Quick update: I've just bought a nice slender 400hp rated cooler for it and am the leading bidder on a full ABF engine thats up for sale locally, will get pics up of the build up soon. Im giving myself another week selling the tubby parts and then im getting rid of the shell so I will have the room to get cracking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

A new thread is up on here, also one on clubgti, turb/n2o.... for those who go on that.


----------

